# Licking licking licking licking



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

So Quincy (4-ish year old foster dog) likes to lick people's hands-- a lot. I think it's maybe a submissive thing because he does it when I pet him or pay him some attention. When I go to put his collar and leash on he lays down and tries to lick lick lick at my hands, which is frustrating because it makes it difficult to get the collar on. As habits go this is pretty benign but still annoying.

Things I've tried: 
1) saying "no" firmly and removing my hands. As soon as I go to touch him again, he starts licking

2) re-directing to a toy. He's not really interested in any toys 


Any other ideas?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Our Boxer does that. Yes, annoying.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bitter Apple on your hands?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

one of my boys does this.... much much less then when I got him 8yrs ago but he still tries to sneak a lick in when I collar him. in addition to the "no" I would muzzle hold then in the same motion of releasing your hand from his muzzle, slip the collar on since your hands are going behind his head and away from his mouth. if that makes sense.... mine would start licking as soon as he saw my hands approaching, I'd withdraw then and try again but that took much too long as he wasn't getting it. so anticipating his licking I'd just grab his muzzle off the bat. now he will air lick while I'm snapping his collar or if I'm collaring my other dog he'll give a quick lick on my occupied hand. I agree, it's annoying.

one of my pet sitting clients had a golden who did this and since she took a toy or ball anytime they left the house, she trained her to retrieve and hold that toy thru buckling and carry it all the way to the car.


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

It does sound submissive. Not sure what would correct it, but would try the bitter apples.

Maybe some training to help his confidence? 

How does he behave when you work with him?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Good Question bbourdon. It's hard to say because he's been through A LOT in the last month and he's currently on very limited activity due to recovering from heart worm treatment.

He doesn't seem overly submissive. He's very happy and calm and playful and seems confident from what I have seen. Clingy so far but most dogs that have been dumped go though a clingy phase.


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm sure it's annoying, but if it'll make you feel better I would rather have my puppy lick me then landshark me! Try the bitter apple that might work.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Zena was a licker. If it was in reach, she was licking. Really just had to deal with it honestly. Its annoying but I never found a way to break the habit with her.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You can use the Leave It command to stop licking. Pull back the treat if the dog licks, give it when they don't. I wanted mine to lick rather than bite, now I'm reversing the licking and allowing it only in certain situations.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I tried that bitter apple spray. It tastes awful, I ended up getting it in my mouth trying to spray it(be careful of this) , but my golden actually liked the way it tasted:crazy:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

massive miscommunication between person and dog.

submissive dog licking looking for relieve from social tension , friend? friend? friend? friend? --- appeasement gesture , which is met with aggression and muzzle grabbing and short temper , which ups the ante for the need for yet more appeasement signalling.

look at it from the dog's perspective.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Maggie (mini doxie) is a rescue. She's at least 10. She licks - either me or the couch or chair or carpet or blanket or her belly. What ever is around her, she licks. Her first choice is me. 

What I've found is if I allow her to lick for a minute or two and then say, "Ok, that's enough" in a calm voice, she'll stop licking.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

carmspack said:


> massive miscommunication between person and dog.
> 
> submissive dog licking looking for relieve from social tension , friend? friend? friend? friend? --- appeasement gesture , which is met with aggression and muzzle grabbing and short temper , which ups the ante for the need for yet more appeasement signalling.
> 
> look at it from the dog's perspective.



What's your suggestion? Like I said I've tried re-directing to a toy and I've tried a calm "no" and removing my hand. I treat him kindly and pet him and act like "friend." But I do need to get the dadgum leash on before he pees on the floor.


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

_"What's your suggestion? Like I said I've tried re-directing to a toy and I've tried a calm "no" and removing my hand. I treat him kindly and pet him and act like "friend." But I do need to get the dadgum leash on before he pees on the floor."_Good point! 


Emoore, you've probably got far more experience than I, and I'm embarrassed for posting twice on a thread when I really have no real answer, other than the thought that maybe some dogs are just prone to it? Sorry


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

bbourdon said:


> _"What's your suggestion? Like I said I've tried re-directing to a toy and I've tried a calm "no" and removing my hand. I treat him kindly and pet him and act like "friend." But I do need to get the dadgum leash on before he pees on the floor."_Good point!
> 
> 
> Emoore, you've probably got far more experience than I, and I'm embarrassed for posting twice on a thread when I really have no real answer, other than the thought that maybe some dogs are just prone to it? Sorry


That's what he's starting to sound like. I'm may try the bitter apple spray.


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

One last thought, and I don't mean to start a debate here, but what about an e-collar?

Maybe a mildly uncomfortable sensation whenever he starts licking without being invited to "kisses" would help?


Good luck.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I had a Dobe that licked too. It was obnoxious, and irritating, and it seemed like she just couldn't help herself. Nothing worked. I did try the Bitter Apple. It really annoyed her, and she would stomp off and go get in her bed. But spraying yourself with the BA all the time gets old, and frankly I couldn't remember to do it. She finally stopped doing it when she was about 10, lol. I feel your pain! 

He may stop once he settles in.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

it's unfortunate Carm that you can't hold a dogs muzzle in a non aggressive and even tempered manner, much less imagine someone else being able to... and even a firm no can be fair. barking, whining and biting are forms of communication as well but they can be interrupted when not appropriate or pleasing.

OP, another option would be to ask him to sit, reward him for sitting with a biscuit or chewy treat and connect his collar while he's chewing. it's doesn't address the licking directly but perhaps it will build some trust, break the cycle and lessen his need to lick.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

fodder "it's unfortunate Carm that you can't hold a dogs muzzle in a non aggressive and even tempered manner, much less imagine someone else being able to.."

It is fortunate that I can !! A decisive well timed NO not unheard of - fairness required .

" mine would start licking as soon as he saw my hands approaching, I'd withdraw then and try again but that took much too long as he wasn't getting it. so anticipating his licking I'd just grab his muzzle off the bat. now he will air lick while I'm snapping his collar"

I can imagine this ! It is adversarial . The dog is air licking , still sending out the same appeasement signals.

I assume EMoore that the dog enjoys the walk ?

So what to do? 

Have the dog wear a safe collar at all times . Attach a tab that has a loop .

When you want to "harness" up and go out with dog on lead -- have the dog Come to you , while you are in motion , dog already happy in the heeling position. You quietly get hold of the tab while still in motion , clip your lead , keep moving , let dog know he is "magically" on lead without any big drama .

Then you can slip on your training collar while in motion , and when convenient change your clip with some finesse onto the live ring of the collar.

If the dog flips or rolls or licks - look away , move forward ask dog to move along with you. That is an acceptance gesture , takes social pressure off the dog. Two predatory species being co-operative.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I accidentally taught my puppy to lick by using the treat in a fist for bite inhibition. I'm stopping it with the Leave It command. With that command he knows now to drop anything in his mouth, to turn away from something in my hands and now, to stop licking. I don't mind a little lick but if it goes on too long, I stop it. He's learning.


----------



## Dagwood_55 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm have this same problem with my 1.5 YO male. He is such a good dog and just near perfect in every other way. He minds well and trys so hard to be and do good. 

Besides licking, I have absolutely no complaints. The licking is like he cant control it and has to lick my hands, or if I'm getting up from the couch and he's near, a lick in the face can happen. But the more I try to punish or teach him "NO", the more submissive he gets and the more he licks. So I see that submissivness and licking are connected.

So I also need help or advice. I do have a E Collar but have not used it on the licking and not sure how I would....


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 7, 2016)

Dagwood_55 said:


> I'm have this same problem with my 1.5 YO male. He is such a good dog and just near perfect in every other way. He minds well and trys so hard to be and do good.
> 
> Besides licking, I have absolutely no complaints. The licking is like he cant control it and has to lick my hands, or if I'm getting up from the couch and he's near, a lick in the face can happen. But the more I try to punish or teach him "NO", the more submissive he gets and the more he licks. So I see that submissivness and licking are connected.
> 
> So I also need help or advice. I do have a E Collar but have not used it on the licking and not sure how I would....


Why punish a dog for being who he is?

Here is the generic statement on why dogs lick:

"Dogs may lick us because they smell our face, hand or body lotion. They may like the smell of the soap we use or maybe we just have a food smell that settled on our skin. If a dog is nervous or stressed out for any reason, they may lick their lips and bite on their feet or legs while they groom themselves."

Keep in mind that dogs have extremely developed sense of smell. They can smell things that we (humans) can't even imagine are possible to smell. When you look around with your eyes, you see different objects of different colors, shapes, depth, weight, volume, you name it. For dogs it's mostly sense of smell. For crying out loud, they can smell fear.. how does fear smell to us, humans? You get the idea

With all that in mind, you may be eating food that has impact on how your skin smells and the dog likes it. Also, as others mention in different posts, they may show you their affection. It's a good thing that they are loyal and devoted and keep doing it even though you tell them not to.

I, for example, really enjoy my 9 months old little guy licking when he does that. Often, when he licks my hand(s), he would stop his tongue for 2-3 seconds just touching my skin - almost like to really enjoy the moment and get to know the taste really well. 
They are truly amazing animals and deserve nothing but to be treated with love and respect.

P.S.
Yes, you do have to set boundaries and they also REALLY enjoy the rules, routine and consistency. By nature they are a pack animal and look for a pack leader in you. If you yourself are inconsistent, have no rules or keep changing them - they won't like it and will try to be leader themselves. This is what you don't want to have with a german shepherd. Because they are so intelligent, they will spot instantly if something is out of order.

For example, you walk through the door - make him sit and wait until you walk in first, and do it EVERY single time regardless if you go in or out, and regardless if it's your house door, car door or pet store. A dog that respects you as their pack leader will never walk in the door ahead of you or run to the door when the bell rings. They'll run up closer to it, but let you answer the door. Rest assured they are right behind you and if you are threatened, nobody will ever see that leap from behind you - they will always protect their owner/member of the pack, but at the same time will always show respect if you earn it.

For many people dog is just a pet, but there is a lot more to it. If you really try to understand their world, look at everything from their prospective, it may and will help you get your point across to them in a much more pleasant way for both of you and much faster.

They key points that i've learnt for myself are: consistency, lots of love and lots of praise, and be fair. 

When I walk with mine outside on walks, I always pay attention to him. If we pass an object that i see he turns to it (while still walking in heel position), I slow down and stop. He stops and sits looking at me. Then I say "Ok, good boy, go sniff", and he goes for that new object that caught his attention. I let him smell it as much time as it takes him. When he is done, he returns to heel position on his own. The important thing is, if I don't stop for whatever reason (we are somewhat in a hurry or the weather is bad or I just want to make sure he knows that I am the boss and he is not telling me what to do kind of thing), he looks at the object, then glances at me, and if I don't slow down, he just keeps walking in the heel position. So you can see that I let him do his dog stuff when I feel is appropriate, and we do it the exact same way every single time (the same sequence: slow down, stop, command to sniff, return to heel), and he loves it and he loves me for it. It takes the guess work away from him and he knows exactly what to expect and how to behave. Remember, they LOVE rules, they LOVE to follow, and if you manage to be consistent and set rules - they will love you so much more than you can ever imagine. Try. 
But keep in mind that patience is also a huge part. If he doesn't do something that you ask of him, try to understand why and change the way you do it so that the dog understands you better. Yelling and punishment of any sort is not a good way to communicate with your faithful companion. You are responsible for their well being, they trust that you will take care of them - be kind and fair. They will give you in return that no other human is capable of - true unconditional love and the will to give their life for you.


----------



## JanetTee (Mar 1, 2021)

This is great. I'm Janet and my GSD is Tee (1 1/2 yr old, long hair, female) I'm really new to this forum. Havent been on a forum in some 20 or longer years. I've had Tee for a year now and the kicking is one of my biggest problems... drooling on car rides is another. I know its timidity, I just dont know how to cure it. I'm thinking years of conditioning. Problem is she was left in a pen with sister littermates for 6 mo. I'm thinking she wasnt the dominant one. I'm learning. I had Standard Poodles for YEARS and groomed until I couldn't anymore and extensive trained them by myself w no problem. This GSD not so much. Really different breed of dog but I love her and we are good for one another. Thinking, JUST THINKING of getting second to help exercise her. Thinking double trouble


----------

